# Interesting Dish Network Photos



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was sent a bunch of Photos which I believe came from the recent Team Summit.

I am not sure who sent them but thanks (I tried emailing you back at your Yahoo account but it got bounced)

While I was sent over 50 pictures I have picked the cream of the crop to show you.

You can see some interesting Signal Meter Screens, one shows Dish Network reception from around the USA, the other shows signal strengths from the new Echostar 7 Spot Beams.

YOU CAN VIEW THE SIGNAL METER PICTURES BY CLICKING HERE

Also something else I find VERY intresting is some photos of a bunch of new Interactive OpenTV applications which were demoed at the Team Summit. I must say that the new games almost look like they are worth $5 a month to play.

YOU CAN VIEW THE OPENTV PHOTOS BY CLICKING HERE

If these photos are not for public viewing I ask Echostar email me and I will gladly remove them.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Since the signal strength meter on the conus picture are dated 04-27-2002 they are not from the Team Summit. I have no idea where they are from though.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The pics were sent to me sometime Friday Night or Saturday morning. (I didn't check my mail untill about noon on Saturday)

I didn't look at the dates on the screens. 

I get a feeling whoever sent me these wanted me to post the OpenTV screens to get people excited about coming services. (I can say they worked for me!)


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Some how I can't see any pictures. It says "Sorry, this site is temporarily unavailable! ".


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

All fixed now. I had to pay $5 to up my bandwidth. (argg) I hate Yahoo.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I still don't like that OpenTV service, the screen shots were nice but it looks like the Welcome screens of the games were 10 times nicer looking than the games themselves?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Intresting Scott, I can see Open TV will be something I will use more of in the future, glad to see somewhat better things coming.
I did like the baseball.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2002)

Is it me or I would rather have an actual TV channel added then precious bandwidth going to these games?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi mattb, Welcome to DBSTalk.  
Well, I can't say the game part of it interest me that much, they are kinda "cheesy". Some of the other stuff is useful.

Actually I can't say I use it that much, but lets see where E* goes with it, looks like there's alot of potential.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I noticed that News & Weather are a button on the Dish Home screen. Does this mean that Dish Interactive Weather on E* channel 9500 will be removed after the Dish Home upgrade is recieved?


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks for sharing tose with us Scott. Wonder when we can expect to see this additions. BTW there are some short demos on the PlayJam website here Playjam .
The Thieven' Monkeys is there as well as a few others.


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

BTW, I thought that was a little amusing with all the talk abou Rupert lurking in the shadows waiting for the merger to fail that the basebal stats page was "Powered by STATS".  If this is is the same STATS, Inc. that I am thinking of, it is owned by News Corp. But then again, I am easily amused! :welcome:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Disregard my last post, I just got the Dish Home upgrade today and Channel 9500 is still there.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If they removed channel 9500 then those that did not get the channel 100 DISH HOME upgrade would not be able to view the instant weather application so they will probably remove 9500 after ALL receivers receive the DISH HOME upgrade.


----------

